# Funk Bottoms Gravel 100K\200K



## MRBIGRING (Sep 26, 2008)

Time to break out your boogie shoes as the Funk Bottoms Gravel is on the move again. The 8th edition of the Funk Bottoms Gravel 100K/200K race will be 8:00 am on June 16, 2018 at the Lake Memorial Park in Big Prairie, OH. The new start location will have a much larger pavilion, plenty of parking for everyone and real bathrooms. Don’t worry there still is an outhouse for the Funk Bottoms purist. 







Funk Bottoms Gravel will once again challenge cyclists to Ohio’s Toughest Gravel Grinder. Two races, one brutal course! A one lap 100K race and for the ultimate challenge, a double lap 200K race. The course will take riders through some of Ohio's most scenic roads. On each lap, riders will be challenged with over 7,000 feet of vertical climbing! Road conditions are a mix of paved, chip & seal, gravel, and dirt roads. The Funk 100K\200K is a self-supported event and riders must be prepared for any mechanical and nutritional needs. No outside support is allowed. Our good friends at Hammer Nutrition will once again be providing support with Hammer HEED before the race, and at the secret checkpoint. As usual the course will have sections from the previous year’s races along with some new sections. This is a cue sheet race. The roads are open to normal traffic in the area. Expect to encounter cars, trucks, horses, buggies, farm equipment, ATV's, buzzards, road kill, and the occasional farm dog at any given time. Rain or shine, it’s Funk time! 

The winners of each category will receive a custom trophy, along with a case of Yuengling beer and Kenda Tires.

Any racer doing the 200K in under 12 hours will receive the coveted Cook'em Kwick Hobo Stove.

The 2018 Funk Bottoms Gravel 100K\200K will start at 8:00 am at The Lake Memorial Park 13367 County Road 100, Big Prairie, OH . 


Web site : Funk Bottoms Gravel

Registration page on BikeReg


----------



## JBarney (Jul 29, 2017)

*Great Ride*

Thanks for a well organized race. Beautiful scenery, never ending hills and great gravel roads. Lived up to the hype!

I ended up with 75 miles and 7,000+ of elevation as I missed the last turn to the final road.... totally my fault...got busy hammering and didn't pay attention as it was well market (the entire course was marked well).

I'll be back next year.


----------



## MRBIGRING (Sep 26, 2008)

JBarney said:


> Thanks for a well organized race. Beautiful scenery, never ending hills and great gravel roads. Lived up to the hype!
> 
> I ended up with 75 miles and 7,000+ of elevation as I missed the last turn to the final road.... totally my fault...got busy hammering and didn't pay attention as it was well market (the entire course was marked well).
> 
> I'll be back next year.


I'm glad you enjoyed the course this year. There was lots of fresh gravel down which made it more interesting. Most likely next years race will be on June 15th. I may add a few more hills into next years route.


----------

